# Restoring Toshiba Satellite L675 Factory Settings



## .iTaylor (Feb 14, 2012)

So my laptop started freezing every three minutes, so I transferred all my data that I need (schoolwork, pictures, ect.) onto a flash drive, and now I'm ready to restore the laptop to factory settings. Now it won't even load the login screen, it says starting windows, then the screen goes black but I'm able to see the mouse.

I have the recovery disks, and I have tried hitting 0, F8, ect but there is no "recover to factory settings." I have done this before and I'd hit 0, then it'd load the files on the disk, then it'd go to the screen "WARNING" and so on so forth and I'd be able to restore. But now it won't :/.

OS: Windows 7

(I'm handicapped with computers for the record)


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Weird.. Do you have the recovery disc? Btw, did you try to boot it in safe mode? This will troubleshoot further your issue.


----------



## .iTaylor (Feb 14, 2012)

Learn2day said:


> Weird.. Do you have the recovery disc? Btw, did you try to boot it in safe mode? This will troubleshoot further your issue.


Yeah I have the recovery discs. Same thing happens, I get black screened (while in Safe Mode.)


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Use the recovery discs, format and install.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you are able to create a disk then you can create a Win7 install disk from How to Install Windows 7 Without the Disc | PCWorld 

Change the boot order to load from the disk player and select to install it into Windows (C You will need your Windows key code.

This will get you back into your computer and from there you should be able to do a normal HDD recovery back to factory settings via F8 on bootup.


----------



## .iTaylor (Feb 14, 2012)

I haven't had to ever do any of that stuff though. This has happened before. I just want to know why I can't restore to factory settings by hitting 0.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you read out sticky here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/how-to-factory-restore-your-computer-637464.html


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Using a Windows install disk is quite painless really as I recently found out, as it just auto runs once you've selected the drive (Drive 1) to install it into.

When you tapped F8 on boot up did you select *Repair the Computer* option first as the HDD Recovery option is not on that first page ?


----------

